

Amazon Losing $10 on Every Kindle Fire - acak
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393947,00.asp#fbid=wv21ok3cKmV

======
tokenadult
Previous HN discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3058207>

By the way, HN Search was an epic fail at finding this earlier thread, but it
easily turned up in a site-restricted search on Google.

------
bzupnick
Well, this just exemplifies what everyone has been saying; that amazon's
business model isn't the hardware, it's what's sold after that initial buying
of the hardware.

So they lose $10 per tablet, but people buy a lot more then that in
merchandise.

------
xefer
Razors and blades. They'd give them away if they had guarantees people would
purchase enough stuff through them.

